#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  books for Programming languages

## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


See More: books for Programming languages

----------


## alvisnally

I prefer Object-Orientated Programming with ANSI-C. This is good reference book for C programming language. The following capacity clarify our technology. In affiliate eight we add activating type blockage to bolt our mistakes beforehand on. In chapter nine we arrange for automatic initialization to prevent another class of bugs.

----------

